# Lowering my Sentra



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

What do people think of lowering a 98 Sentra GXE. I'm new at this car business, so can people really help out on this one. I have no idea how much this will cost and if it's bad for the car.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

read: http://www.sentra.net and go to the suspension section


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> What do people think of lowering a 98 Sentra GXE. I'm new at this car business, so can people really help out on this one. I have no idea how much this will cost and if it's bad for the car.


An okay setup will run you 600-700 bucks.. going with KYB AGX shocks/struts.. going with Eibach Pro-Kit springs.. 

A super cool set-up like Motivational Engineering's shortened strut set-up runs you about 1,000.. but that's a super cool set-up

You have to keep in mind you get what you pay for

Oh and another thing.. read sentra.net.. there's a section there dedicated to suspensions

Also, do a search.. and you'll educate yourself on this topic.. it's been discussed before..

Oh yea, Motivational Engineering's set-up is the best


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

USE THE SUSPENSION FORUM.

there are tons of stickys in there, TONS, so that you don't even need to post a thread, all your questions will be answered.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Best for the money would be tein basics.

BTW do everything right the first time.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link, and for the Price range.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> Thanks for the link, and for the Price range.


Do everything right the first time.. go with Motivational Engineering's shortened struts, fa sho


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yess they r right...do everything RIGHT the first time..i brought shitty coil overs n now i got dead struts.!!

ne1 got ne links for these struts? im possible thinking of doing tein basics


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

http://www.motivational.net/ and click on shortened struts.Take Mikes advice and read the stickies!


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> yess they r right...do everything RIGHT the first time..i brought shitty coil overs n now i got dead struts.!!
> 
> ne1 got ne links for these struts? im possible thinking of doing tein basics


www.Motivational.net click on Products.. then click on Struts.

He accepts PayPal


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks a lot guys


----------

